# Colt Trooper & ejector rod head



## Dennito (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi,

I'm looking for an ejector rod head, which is a small bolt that screws into the end of the ejector rod. I've tried the large parts vendors with no luck. 
This is for the first model Colt Trooper (.38 spl.), not the Mark series.

Also would appreciate any feed-back or thoughts about the Trooper. I love the gun. It is a lot of fun and is a nice shooter. I think it is less desirable but more collectable than the .357 Troopers...is that an accurate statement?


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

Dennito said:


> I think it is less desirable but more collectable than the .357 Troopers...is that an accurate statement?


You may be right. There aren't many .38 troopers left out there.:smt023

Did you try numerich corp?

http://www.e-gunparts.com/


----------



## Dennito (Dec 5, 2006)

Right, I tried Numerich and they said to check back in a couple of weeks.
The Colt factory was nice enough to send a rod, but it was the wrong one. The head on it didn't screw-off the rod. I was impressed with their service, however.


----------

